# Looking for a garlic wine recipe



## cpfan (Jun 4, 2009)

I have a pile of garlic sitting on my counter. I would like to make a gallon of garlic wine. I know that our new compatriot Ian_Scott has made garlic wine. Just wondering who else has made it, and hoping that everyone will share their recipe..

Thanks, Steve


----------



## Ian_Scott (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi Steve,

My recipe for garlic wine is here. Enjoy! Great stuff to cook with!

For me, it was a spur of the moment thing - and I had no lemons on hand - so I used the Realmon juice. It worked fine.


----------



## Wine4Me (Jun 9, 2009)

When I first read Garlic Wine, I thought UGH
then "Great stuff to cook with" caught my attention!!!!
We eat ALOT of garlic here and need to give this a try~~


----------



## Wine4Me (Jun 9, 2009)

A question?
Can I use lime juice instead of lemon juice in these wine recipes??


----------



## St Allie (Jun 9, 2009)

sorry Steve,


Have never made it, from what I can find written about it though, it's very strong and on a par with making onion wine..not drinkable, but good for cooking with. I'm experimenting with rosemary in a small flagon currently, also very strong in flavour.

Allie


----------



## St Allie (Jun 9, 2009)

Wine4Me said:


> A question?
> Can I use lime juice instead of lemon juice in these wine recipes??




yes you can.. you can also substitute citric acid for the lemon juice,

Allie


----------



## Ian_Scott (Jun 10, 2009)

St Allie said:


> sorry Steve,
> 
> 
> Have never made it, from what I can find written about it though, it's very strong and on a par with making onion wine..not drinkable, but good for cooking with. I'm experimenting with rosemary in a small flagon currently, also very strong in flavour.
> ...



Actually, it is drinkable! Not something I'd want to sip on for pleasure, but when I tried mine - it was not unpleasant. I've had homemade grape wines that were downright awful in my opinion - and the garlic wine did not rate as "downright awful." 

I do need to do more of it - I promised Daniel Pambianchi I'd make him some - and I'm thinking of three gallons, with some experiments such as adding various herbs and spices to the bottles after fermentation. Hot chili is one I'm thinking of - a very hot single chili added to a few bottles, which will be used for cooking with.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 10, 2009)

Steve, I live in the far north all winter thinking about things to make wine from. Gotta draw the line with the garlic however. i do have some suggestions for garlic unrelated to wine, don't get me wrong, ever since I hung some in front of my door, I haven't seen ONE vampire. One time I thought I seen two, then I closed one eye and they both went away!!!!! I think I'll save the rest for smagetti.



Troy


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow Troy that must of been a great week end! If only you could remember it!


----------

